# OT: "Top Gear" presenter, Jeremy Clarkson fired



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Well,
There goes the last real reason to keep my cable bill up to date.

I cannot believe that the BBC found a way to kill their cash cow.

I guess from now on it will be youtube the F1 race and an occasional sprint car show.

What a pity.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, That was a great show & loosing him will kill it, The American version is not nearly as good

Boosted


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hate to hear that. He was fun to watch. I agree with you, smalltime, with that and the way Fox has done since taking over Speed Chanel I find less and less reason to go on satellite/cable. Spend most of my tinkering time in the cave now with either NetFlix, YouTube or just music. If they take Ancient Aliens away that will be the nail in the coffin for me!

BTW: Congrats to you guys for your performance at the FRAY! Jerry said he had a fantastic time with all of you.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Clarkson fired ...... are they insane?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
I am really sorry to hear that, The guy that fired him is the one that should get the axe.
I also hope he and the others that make the show so dam funny get new jobs at another network, they could take over the show in the U.S. and show us all how to do it.
I think May's in his last year too, there a few stories about this deal on Yahoo.

gt40


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

beast1624 said:


> BTW: Congrats to you guys for your performance at the FRAY! Jerry said he had a fantastic time with all of you.


Jerry is a machine. He's also pretty good at knocking a few drinks back. I know, I roomed with him.

Great guy and a better team mate.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

GT40 said:


> Guys
> I am really sorry to hear that, The guy that fired him is the one that should get the axe.


Although it's a pity Jeremy got the axe, it's his own fault. In this modern world, one can't expect to physically assault someone and not have any repercussions. The guy that fired him pretty much had his hands tied.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

KirkWH said:


> Although it's a pity Jeremy got the axe, it's his own fault. In this modern world, one can't expect to physically assault someone and not have any repercussions. The guy that fired him pretty much had his hands tied.


I'm sure he's a prima donna, and is also a first rate pain in the arse. But when you can make a company that amount of cash for doing one little hour long show........I can see were the attitude came from.

As far as 'The guy that fired him" goes, I would expect a little more like this:

We know Jeremy's hard to get along with, especially when he's hungry, here's a new Porche Panamera for your troubles and be off with you.

Suck it up Buttercup.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Fine him, send him to anger management, sensitivity training, diversity classes, as well as AA. Personal and public apology. Don't kill the franchise.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> Fine him, send him to anger management, sensitivity training, diversity classes, as well as AA. Personal and public apology. Don't kill the franchise.


Exactly! They could have penalized him in some other manner. The show will be boring without him.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

JazzyJerome said:


> Exactly! They could have penalized him in some other manner. The show will be boring without him.



The other two guys are making noise about NOT replacing him, and NOT going on without him.

The show may have just evaporated.


----------



## JazzyJerome (Feb 14, 2012)

smalltime said:


> The other two guys are making noise about NOT replacing him, and NOT going on without him.
> 
> The show may have just evaporated.


:thumbsup: I can't blame them the show won't be the same without the trio.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

JazzyJerome said:


> :thumbsup: I can't blame them the show won't be the same without the trio.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q0Svvdrx_E


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

smalltime said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q0Svvdrx_E


Honest and pure review. It doesn't get any better than that. Even when I disagreed with him I could always understand his point of view. He will be missed.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Bring on the American version . It's a much BETER show . 

Why do we always have to cater to the foreigners ? So they are English or whatever , because they talk with that accent doesn't make them more intelligent .

Have ya'll noticed the incline of English hosts and advertisers on our networks ?

FIRE them ALLLLLLLL !

Gonzo


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

If I was a really smart producer I'd hire Jeremy, Richard, and James to star in my show called "Uppermost Cogs".


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Lol !


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

KirkWH said:


> If I was a really smart producer I'd hire Jeremy, Richard, and James to star in my show called "Uppermost Cogs".


Now that's funny right there... I tell you what! 

Tom


----------

